# Needing help locating a French Brittany or "?" pup



## West desert (Mar 6, 2012)

Hello all, 
Been reading for a while ( and learning alot,thanks ) but first time posting.
I'm looking for breeders of French britts in Utah. Not having much luck so far.
My choice of breed is not set in stone. So other breeds my fit my needs as well.
Im able to take my dog to work with me so I need a dog that can settle down and get along with the few people and occasional dog that come into the shop. 
As far as hunting goes any dog that will hunt close on upland game and retrieve the occasional duck would work fine. Also would like a smaller size dog this time around. (last dog was a BIG lab.
Any leads on pups or upcoming litters would be a big help.
Thanks


----------

